# Exotisches Leder farmen



## Fremder123 (13. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Wie bei jedem Addon stellt sich wieder die Frage: Wo am besten das aktuelle Leder farmen damit es lukrativ ist?

Ich selbst habe eine Stelle entdeckt die meiner Ansicht nach sehr einträglich ist: das Gebiet rund um Nessingwarys Safari im Tal der Vier Winde (ganz im Südwesten). Dort stapfen Staubrückenmushans durch die Prärie. Diese haben Stufe 87 mit etwas über 300k Lebenspunkten und sind daher für 90er Kürschner schnell erlegt (sagt ja keiner dass ihr mit eurem Heiligpriester losziehen sollt). Die Spawnrate ist recht hoch, so dass nach einer gemütlichen Runde meist die ersten schon wieder da sind. Die Mushans sind beim kürschnern äußerst freigiebig und droppen sehr oft GLEICHZEITIG (und genau darauf kommt es an):

- Exotisches Leder
- Shaberührtes Leder
- Prismatische Schuppen
- Eingeweide (jeweils 1 - 2 Gold drin)
- grüne BoE-Rüstung und -Waffen

Mag sein dass es noch andere einträgliche Stellen gibt, aber die Kombination aus wenig Leben und vergleichsweise viel Loot macht dieses Gebiet/ diese Art Tier für mich optimal. Vielleicht hilft es dem einen oder anderen beim effizienten Farmen. Die Schlaufüchse, Schildkröten und Hirsche dort könnt ihr nebenbei mitnehmen, diese droppen aber bei weitem nicht so gut wie die Mushans.

Weitere praktische Stellen sind:

- Tal der Vier Winde bei 30,33: Das ist die Anhöhe wo oft die Dailies der Bauern-Fraktion stattfinden. Dort gibt es ebenfalls Mushans (Stufe 90) und ebenso Herden von Ziegen (ebenfalls Stufe 90). Diese sind manchmal Gegenstand der Dailies und die Leichen liegen dann in Massen dort rum, bereit zum kürschnern. Wenn ihr eh da oben seid und ebenfalls eure Dailies macht haltet die Augen offen. Die Viecher gezielt zu farmen lohnt jedoch nicht, dafür dauern die Kämpfe viel zu lang um effizient zu sein und ihr seid bei Nessingwary wesentlich besser bedient. Aber wenn ihr eh da oben zugange seid könnt ihr kürschnerbare Leichen natürlich nebenher mitnehmen. Also Obacht. Und passt etwas auf wenn ihr selbst gegen die Ziegen kämpft - diese kicken euch schnell mal den Abhang runter wenn ihr unvorsichtig mit dem Rücken zu selbigem steht. Und dann heißt es Wiederbelebungsnachwirkungen aufsitzen, denn ich kenne keinen Weg als Geist wieder da hoch zu kommen. Also lasst ruhig die anderen die Arbeit machen, es sei denn ihr braucht die Daily selbst noch.

- Tal der Ewigen Blüten: Am Weißblütensee sind oft die Dailies des Goldenen Lotus. Wenn man Glück hat muss man dafür die ansässigen Krokilisken töten. Diese liegen dann in Scharen tot im See und jedem Kürschner tropft der Sabber auf die Tastatur. Ich wurde gestern gar nicht fertig, soviel wie da immer wieder rumlag. Ihr braucht selbst fast nix zu tun, einfach kurz warten, die anderen die "Arbeit" machen lassen, hinterherrennen und kürschnern. Voila, Exotisches Leder in Massen, ohne groß was getan zu haben. Einfacher gehts nicht (außer es lootet mal wieder ein übler Sünder die Viecher nicht >.<).

Falls noch wer gute Stellen weiß, nur her damit.


----------



## Ronin1978 (13. November 2012)

Im Tal der Vier Winde gibts (auf der Karte rechts oben) nen Teich mit vielen kleinen Schildkröten. Bei uns am Server ziehen sie da ihre Twinks hoch indem ne Gruppe 90er die Viecher killt und der Twink in der Gruppe dumm rum steht^^.
Da liegen dann immer hunderte von toten Schildkröten.


----------



## AemJaY (24. April 2013)

yapp die Schildkröten kann ich bisher nur empfehlen. Droppen einiges an Leder und sind ziemlich fix gelegt.
Überhaupt das tal der Vier Winde finde ich als Kürschner ein sehr ergibiges Gebiet


----------

